# Tool to cut new slots into PVC Vinyl posts



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Anyone know of a easy way/tool to easily cut new slots into a PVC post without shattering it? I have a 5 3/8 trim saw, hacksaws, 4.5" angle grinder and I might have an old jigsaw. Doesn't have to be perfect just a slot to hold new fence panels.

Also, could I use jb weld or something similar (caulk maybe?) to reinforce the new panels in the new slots?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

A Sawzall is your friend with new blades.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd probably put it in a vice and drill out the start and end points of the slot. Then I'd try all the tools to find the best one for the job.

Saw this one online too: If you have a table saw, clamp a 2x4 on each side of the pipe, then use your fence to set the distance you need to get the slot cut.


----------

